# Choosing A Cannister



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a 112 gal with 5-7" and 1-5" all reds. I have a ac 110 and whispers 60 and 40, I've been told i dont have enough room for bio media so i should get a cAnnister. I want to get rid of the whispers and just run the ac 110 and whatever cannister i get. any suggestions on what would be best but not the most expensive? I was looking at the eheim 2215 or the 2217 what do you think about those to go along with the ac 110 would that be enough bio media room?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

The EHEIM 2217 is the way to go...Not too expensive and works great and is a reliable work horse....You can get a used fluval fx5 on ebay, but they can be a bit on the pricier side and are a bit more of a pain in the ass to clean IMO. I'm an eheim guy and NEVER had any problems with Eheim and I been running them since most of the members herehave been sparkles in their daddy's sacs.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

yah i was leaning towards the 2217. I was looking at petsmart to see if it had some double valve thing everyone talks about do you know what they are talking about?


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

it looks like it has 2 of them on the website picture i dont know though really


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

...another vote here for the Eheim. However, if you are budget conscious, you may want to look at a Rena xP3 - lots of room for media. 
Another suggestion for your bio media concern, look into Rena Bio Chem Stars if you are restricted for the amount/space you have for bio media.
A package of 20 will do 100 gallons.
Here is some more info...Rena Bio Chem Stars


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

zeefs said:


> yah i was leaning towards the 2217. I was looking at petsmart to see if it had some double valve thing everyone talks about do you know what they are talking about?


id say eheim 2217 too if you dont want to spend a ton. It does have the quick disconecct valves that are good, but all good cannisters should have something similar.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Id say the Fx5, then again its a little on the expensive side,
But its in a different ball park its compaired to the the higher end line of the ehims.

But i do have one for sale.









160$ and its yours.
Its loaded with bio media so that saves you 40$ in bio media.

Im in hamilton ontario.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The fx5 is also a great filter but for your setup I would just add a 2217 to go with your ac110 and call it a day


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

good luck on your tank, reds are rewarding.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Eheim all the way !


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank a lot guys, ur info has been great i think im gonna go with the 2217. seems like the 2217 with the ac 110 make a great combo


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

But as i said, a 2217 is in the smaller line of the canistor filtor line.

No pressure,

I see the decision as obvious.

I bet anyone here will pick an fx5 over a 2217 if price point were the same.
Its just a tottaly better filter with a pricepoint that proves it.

If your buying the 2217 from petsmart for 159.99+tax/media the decision is obvious.

Im shure everyone here will agree,


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

yah but does it come with a 2 yr warranty like a new one would though?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

I am an Eheim person as well but for a group of messy pygos I strongly recommend the FX5. The turn over rate on that thing is amazing!! You can get them at a decent price brand new off of Ebay.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

would i be able to use just the fx5 with my setup and not need any of the other hob filters?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes but I personally I like to have multiple filter so that you can clean them one at a time and always have some strong healthy bacteria in case you accedentally kill some off while cleaning.

I clean 1 of my three canisters every month or so and have never had issues with params


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

so keep the ac 110 on forsure then i can prob take out the whispers or u think keep those in too?


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

i dont mean to take them out now i just mean once the fx5 is established


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

I havent cleaned out my FX5 in over a year


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

really wow thats sweet i hope mines like that. 
what do you think would i need to keep more then just the fx5 on my tank?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

The FX5 will be more than enough filtration on its own.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah if you go the fx5 route than its more than enough fitration.
I thought that you were going with the eheim which in that case keep the ac aswell



ksls said:


> I havent cleaned out my FX5 in over a year


I do mine every 3-4 months tops. But with one serra I would be doing it alot less


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

yah im gonna go the fx5 way forsure. ok so once my fx5 gets established i wont need any hob
thanks yall


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i would still keep the HOB, but again do what you want. the FX5 is a great Filter!


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

im thinkin forsure im going to take the 40 out. i think if i keep a hob itll be the ac110 over the whisper 60


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

you wont need it, but id keep the AC110 unless you require it on another tank. i like the flow it gives, plus it feels good to know you got a little extra


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

how long should should i wait for the fx5 to get established before i take the hob's out?


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

X2 AC110


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

what does X2 AC110 mean?


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

zeefs said:


> how long should should i wait for the fx5 to get established before i take the hob's out?


bump


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

id leave everything for at least 3 weeks, because extras not gonna hurt and it will be a bit more certain its established.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

zeefs said:


> what does X2 AC110 mean?


Means I also recommend ac110


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok thanks a lot guys


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

shiver905 said:


> But as i said, a 2217 is in the smaller line of the canistor filtor line.
> 
> No pressure,
> 
> ...


x2 ac110 means either get 2 aquaclear 110 filters or he seconds gettign at least one aquaclear110 filter.

If i were you i would also consider getting a fx5 used especially if its still in good conditions as they are expensive new and i dont even know what media they come with. used wouldnt have a warantee, but you do get a larger filter for the price and neither eheim or fx series are known to fall apart and break like some crappy brands do.

I also think eheim 2217 are like 200$ new plus tax with media. it may be an eheim 2215 thats 160$, a sale for the 2217 or mayby it doesnt have all the media. I never even knew petsmart carries eheim anything. If you want a cannister new you may want to wait for a big als boxing week sale as you may be able to get a good deal.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

What/When is this BigAls boxing week? I've never heard of it.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Sacrifice said:


> What/When is this BigAls boxing week? I've never heard of it.


The week between Xmas and New year. Good sale, good time to stalk up.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> But as i said, a 2217 is in the smaller line of the canistor filtor line.
> 
> No pressure,
> 
> ...


x2 ac110 means either get 2 aquaclear 110 filters or he seconds gettign at least one aquaclear110 filter.

If i were you i would also consider getting a fx5 used especially if its still in good conditions as they are expensive new and i dont even know what media they come with. used wouldnt have a warantee, but you do get a larger filter for the price and neither eheim or fx series are known to fall apart and break like some crappy brands do.

I also think eheim 2217 are like 200$ new plus tax with media. it may be an eheim 2215 thats 160$, a sale for the 2217 or mayby it doesnt have all the media. I never even knew petsmart carries eheim anything. If you want a cannister new you may want to wait for a big als boxing week sale as you may be able to get a good deal.
[/quote]
NOPE I've bought a couple 2217's brand new with full media for under $135.00, but you gotta look around for deals...Most of the time the 2217 runs around 160.00 with media and all. Still a great deal IMO


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

I ended up going with a fx5. I still have the ac110 and whisper 60 on also but only untill the fx5 is established then ill prob take both hob off,well forsure the whisper i might leave the ac110 on.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

leave em both on...the extra filtration can't hurt


----------

